# Tabelle bis an den unteren Rand des IE



## vendy (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem bei meiner index.php:
und zwar habe ich ein Design mit einem Rand, welcher immer wiederholt wird (siehe index.php -> margin_left & right.jpg). Aber wenn man jetzt z.B. auf den Mitgliederbutton klicke, wird die Tabelle nicht nach unten fortgesetzt, bedeutet das Design wird abgerissen.
http://cod.dasmerkmal.de

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

lg,
vendy


----------



## digiTAL (4. Mai 2005)

hey,

hast du überhaupt das Ende als Hintergrundbild, so wie du es oben beim Anfang hast? Oder du musst die TabellenHöhe anpassen, das heißt mit % Angaben arbeiten!

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2005)

Ich weiss nicht, wo dein Problem liegt, oder was du mit dem abgerissenen Design meinst? 

Die Grafiken werden korrekt nach unten (ans Tabellenende) wiederholt. Wenn deine Mitgliederliste aber noch nicht so lang ist, weil zu wenig Einträge, dann reicht sie auch (noch) nicht bis zum unteren Rand des Browserfensters  ;-] 


Btw, beim Blick in deine Source-Codes verging's mir dann aber auch ganz schnell: 
mehrere _<html> <head> <body>_ TAGs in einem Dokument  :suspekt:


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2005)

Mit dem Attribut  *height="100%"* wird eine Tabelle bis zum unteren Browserfensterrand ausgedehnt.


----------



## tjarkhh (5. Mai 2005)

öhhh 
 wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe..... (ohne Spam *g*)
 dann wie der herr über mir schon sagte <table height="100%">
 aber das könnte man auch schnell bei google raussuchen


----------

